# Legend Killer Roughed Up!!!!



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Details to follow......I was just able to limp over to the computer.....


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

About time brought you down a notch


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Hmmmm...


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Come on PiPs.....let's see the damage.


----------



## Mark-cl (Sep 16, 2007)

Legend killer...............PSH!



Meh!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Is the LK going into retirement?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

happy1 said:


> About time brought you down a notch


Let's not get too crazy now....the LK still holds the title belt in the CL World!  But this BOTL hit the LK by surprise and struck hard.....pics coming very soon!


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

I'd hate to be that person once Mario recovers...


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

News at 11!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Here is the damage!!!!

I was afraid to head to the office today....I was purposely avoiding it since I was given a heads up from the LK Intelligence that a strike was planned. Sure enough, the office was BOMBED.

This was an OLIVA SUPERBOMB! And the mockery in the note will NOT BE TOLERATED!!!!! The disrespect written towards the LK warrants a serious smackdown. Duane....the match is on now my friend...you will just be another victim....remember....your in the LK's playground....now its time to ring the bell! 
--------------------------------------------------

Fantastic Hit man....what a stellar lineup, and as you know...some of my favs there. And to break out the vintage Oliva stick bands....fu$king A man...those rock!!!! I am also a fan of the Punch Gran Cru, a line that does not get spoken about enough....and this one is from 02!!! You out did yourself here....thank you bud!

ps...I never laughed so hard at a bomb note...this was GENIUS!!!!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

How about Duane laying down the "People's Elbow"! Damn dude, that was a smack of epic Oliva proportions! I am sure you will enjoy Mario, those are awesome smokes - all of them! Just damn nice! 

CD


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Devastating hit on a very deserving BOTL!!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

What a sweet ass smack down! Breaking out the "vintage" sticks took that bomb to a different level. Great job.


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

Duane...you laid the SMACK-ITH DOWN-ITH....


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Very nice hit forgop... I think Mario is soon to be retired to the "seniors" circuit... ha! Just take it in stride pips!:biggrin:


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Do you smell what Duane is cookin!!!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Another stunning blow to the great LK. Nice shot, Duane!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Forgop needs someone to knock him around a lil bit!!! Maybe it is time for another *Tower of Terror*!!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Mario...well deserved...the letter was a little rough, but i guess you have to bring your A game when necessary...well done Forgop


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Hahaha jabroni!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very very nice! Man, Duane knows how to roll!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice hit Duane! I thought Mario had been a little quiet lately...


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do you like pie?


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice Duane!!!


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

Very sweet Great One, very nice hit indeed.....

Respectfully,


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice one. You deserved every bit of that bomb!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

You did need the Peoples Elbow! The Rock was cooking up a can of whoop ass!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I am still a fan of the old bands.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice looking smokes there, I'm sure you will enjoy!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Can't wait to see the retalitory strike!!!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Can't wait to see the retalitory strike!!!


I think the so-called Legend Killer will just take his defeat like a man. Nobody gets up from the People's Elbow.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

I got up from worser beatings!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I got up from worser beatings!


got up and then proceeded to lay down the peoples nuclear elbow...


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> got up and then proceeded to lay down the peoples nuclear elbow...


Nah, he's been given a 10 count outside the ring


----------



## AFSteve (Sep 28, 2007)

lets just hope he doesnt get hit by any SWEET CHIN MUSIC!!! again like he did monday night


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

The Rock sure does strike hard. Is the LK out of the race? Crippled? Hurting? Humiliated? Surely he will not let the Rock stand?


----------

